# Monitor geht ständig aus und an



## Martin0013 (18. Januar 2019)

*Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Hallo.

Habe das Problem, dass mein zweiter Monitor ständig aus und dann wieder angeht, bzw. das Bildsignal weg ist. Meistens habe ich um die zwei Sekunden einen Blacksreen, danach kommt das Bild wieder um die 5 - 10 Sekunden, danach wieder schwarz...

Bis jetzt hat auch alles einwandfrei funktioniert, das Problem ist gestern aufgetreten obwohl ich rein gar nichts am System geändert habe, umgesteckt habe oder neue Software installiert hätte. Habe den PC nun schon mehrere male neu gestartet - manchmal tritt das Problem nur einmal auf wenn der Desktop das erste mal erscheint, manchmal geht es sofort los mit unregelmäßigen Abständen, aber es passiert immer wenn ich ein Spiel starte, dass er relativ regelmäßig aus und an geht und dies bleibt auch dann wenn ich das Spiel schließe.
Das Kabel oder der Ausgang ist es nicht, da ich diese schon variiert habe und auch der Monitor funktioniert einwandfrei, wenn ich ihn an meinen Laptop anschließe. Grafikkartentreiber sind ebenfalls auf dem neuesten Stand.

Jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos was es sein könnte und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.

Mein System:
Hauptmonitor: Acer KG241 P
Zweiter Mon.: Gericom GM2200
Graka: Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB
Der Monitor ist mit einem DP zu DVI Kabel verbunden.

Wünsch euch schon mal ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Moin.

Ist deine Hardware, besonders die Grafikkarte übertaktet bzw wird sie durch ein Tool automatisch übertaktet?

Kann mit zu hohem Speichertakt oder Chiptakt zusammen hängen. Besonders dann wenn Spiele anfällig sind unter OC nicht richtig zu funktionieren.

Also mal testweise den Takt reduzieren und schauen ob es sich bessert. Fang erstmal bei dem Chiptakt an. Sollte das keine Probleme bereiten, dann den Speichertakt reduzieren.


----------



## Martin0013 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Nein, nichts ist übertaktet. Soll ich trotzdem den Chiptakt reduzieren?

Habe ein Bild hinzugefügt wie sich die Grafikkarte bei Assassins Creed Origins verhält, falls man daraus schlauer wird - oder auch nicht


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Hmm auf den ersten Blick fallen die Absacker auf. Hast du in dem Moment etwas auf dem Desktop gemacht oder warst in einem Lade Screen?

Ansonsten noch bitte Infos über das Netzteil welcher Hersteller, welche Version und wieviel Watt.

Ich kenne solch Verhalten von mangelhafter Spannungsversorgung allerdings geht dann meistens das gesamte System aus.

Um welche Spiele handelt es sich denn außer Assassins Creed? Ist / sind beides Freesync Monitore und ist Freesync aktiviert? Wenn ja dann einmal ohne versuchen.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Ich kenne das Problem. Entweder sind es die Bild bzw Farbeinstellungen oder das Kabel.
Ich habe ein HDMI Splitter und wenn die manuell die Farbeinstellungen ändere, zeigt mein PC Monitor alles normal an aber der TV Flackert wie bei dir. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mal gucken ob du die Farbeinstellungen zu Testzwecken mal änderst und guckst ob es weg geht oder das Kabel und die Verbindungen austauschen bzw überprüfen


----------



## Martin0013 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Ja, ich war zwischendurch mal am Desktop und bei AC Origins gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Ladescreen, daher die Absacker vermute ich.

Das Netzteil ist das 	be quiet! Straight Power 11- 650W. 

Zur Zeit spiele ich eigentlich nur Assassins Creed und They are Billions. Mein Hauptmonitor hat Freesync, der andere nicht, der ist ewig alt. Aber ich werde es heute mal ohne Freesync probieren 


Kabel ist es (leider) nicht. Habe das Kabel auch an meinem Hauptmonitor probiert und da waren überhaupt keine Probleme. Aber das mit den Farben ändern werde ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Dann versuch es erstmal mit dem deaktivieren von Freesync, kann ein Treiberproblem sein (auch wenn es anfangs lief)

Wenn dann immernoch Blackscreens auftauchen, wie oben schon geschrieben, den Speichertakt verringern.

PS.
Das Netzteil hatte ich auch, habe es aber schnell wieder ausgetauscht, da es nach kurzer Zeit Probleme damit gab.

Erst eine Unwucht im Lüfter, dann hat sich nach und nach die Spannungsversorgung abgeschaltet, sodass ich zum Schluss nurnoch den im Desktopbetrieb was machen konnte.
Sobald die Grafikkarte mit unter last kam, war Ende. 
Eventuell mal ein anderes Netzteil testen nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Martin0013 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

So, hatte heute Zeit ein bisschen was zu probieren. Also Freesync deaktivieren hilft leider nichts. Habe auch noch mal die Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert und neu installiert - hat leider auch nichts geholfen.

Speichertakt verringern hat bis jetzt auch noch nichts verändert, leider genauso wenig wie das Farben verändern.

Ich hoffe nicht das es das Netzteil ist... gibt es Programme wo man einen Gesamtgraphen für die Auslastung des Netzteil oder so angezeigt bekommt?


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitor geht ständig aus und an*

Man kann sich ein Steckdosen Adapter holen und den vorschalten. 

Dann wird dir angezeigt was der Rechner an Watt aus der Dose zieht.
Kann mich dunkel dran erinnern, dass es vor ein paar Jahren mal Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen gab. Nicht dass es einfach nur ein Treiber Bug ist.


----------

